

Ask HN: How did you convert a million users to your service? - nessence

Did you do anything illegal or unethical?
Advertising?
Hacks?<p>Assuming there are HN/YC'ers with million+ users.
======
mechanical_fish
One user at a time.

I haven't built anything solo with 1 million users, but I'm one of the
600,000+ people who helped build this:

<http://drupal.org/home>

...and it was done one user at a time, over a decade, nothing unethical, not
much advertising beyond word of mouth. Lots of hacks, though!

